# Add new spigot in back of property



## labfolk (Sep 15, 2021)

I recently added a row of 15 arborvitaes along the back of my property and have been watering with a run of garden hoses about 250’ long. I want to add a spigot and eventually drip irrigation next Spring but don’t want to trench it. It would be drained every Fall so don’t have to worry about freezing. Thought is to run 3/4” schedule 40 pvc along the fence line and just cover it with mulch. It would connect to a splitter which is attached to a constant pressure feeder hose that then connects to the house spigot. The new spigot would hopefully also be under constant pressure. Any issues or recommendations for doing it differently?


----------



## Majahops (Sep 26, 2021)

Personally, instead of (or in addition to) a spigot, I’d probably use a controller and connect the house line (before water softener if you have one) to a valve manifold and make the 250’ run Zone 1 and expand from there as needed. I’d run lines from each other zone in the manifold out of the Manifold box (doing it later would be way more painful trust me) and have them terminate with end caps like 2 feet way from the manifold box. I’d run power wiring from the controller to each of the valve solenoids at that time as well.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

labfolk said:


> I recently added a row of 15 arborvitaes along the back of my property and have been watering with a run of garden hoses about 250’ long. I want to add a spigot and eventually drip irrigation next Spring but don’t want to trench it. It would be drained every Fall so don’t have to worry about freezing. Thought is to run 3/4” schedule 40 pvc along the fence line and just cover it with mulch. It would connect to a splitter which is attached to a constant pressure feeder hose that then connects to the house spigot. The new spigot would hopefully also be under constant pressure. Any issues or recommendations for doing it differently?


I'd probably switch to black poly for a run that long and above ground.


----------

